# De-Wormer



## bunnytamer (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a 2 yr Flemish Giant Female and she has lost a lot of weight and can not seem to gain it back. We think it is worms so we are looking for a de-wormer that we can use. Could you help me? Please inclued the name and how it is used. (ex. injection, oral, etc.)


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 22, 2009)

You can use fenbendazole (buy at farm store ); itis sold for farm animals. 

Randy has told me that you use 20 mg /kg per day ( 1 kg =2.2 lbs)for 7 days with 3-4 consecutive rounds. I don't know how long you should wait before starting the 2nd round so you can wait for another mods reply

Now there are different names for fenbendazole and some of the strengths are really concentrated because they are made for large animals like cattle and horse. 
Before you dose you must always know what the strength is within a certain volume ofliquid. 
it iseasy to overdose without considering this I have usually bought safeguard for goats which is liquid fenbendazole ; it is 100 mg/ml 

The panacur paste (also fenbendazole) is not equally distributed throughout the pastebecause it is a single dose for a horse so best to try to find the goat dewormer.I have bought it at farm and fleet but you could also get it at places like Tractor supply 

I am not a vet so this is just what I have learned from being on this website


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 22, 2009)

I looked up Safeguard ( fenbendazole )on the drug dose calculator also..scroll down to antiparasitics and you will find fenbendazole/safeguard ; enter the rabbits weight in either kg or lbs and you will get an average dosage. They suggest the same dosage 20mg / kg but for 5 days. 

http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/rx/drugcalc.html

This most likely will also be effective . 
In terms of repeating rounds hopefully Randy will give us his imput or possibly this is not absolutely necessary in all cases


----------



## bunnytamer (Nov 30, 2009)

I found a dog/cat dewormer and it seems to be going good. MilkyWay seems to be gaining weight.


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 30, 2009)

What is thename of it?


----------



## ra7751 (Nov 30, 2009)

I would urge a HUGE CAUTION here. Most of the deworming products you can buy at different stores for dogs and cats aren't even safe for dogs and cats...much less a rabbit. I have seen so many animals, especially cats, come into the E Clinic due to severe reactions to the "dime store" variety products. I have seen horrible seizures....and have watched many die.

Another issue is that if there are a lot of worms and they all die at once...they will decay and that can be deadly. 

Not one wormer covers all possibilities. And coccidia, which is apossibility, brings on more conversation.

And loss of weight is not necessarily an indication that worms are your problem. While I generally have no problem deworming as a matter of course, don't assume it is the concern.

Randy


----------



## bunnytamer (Dec 2, 2009)

I got it at an IFA store and he said it should be okay. The name of it is Piperazine for Large roundworms. It says that it is made for kittens, cats, puppies and dogs. The dosage is based on the weight of the animal. I gave her an amount for 15 lbs. which is 1 1/2 tsp. It said you can give a second dose if the infestation is really bad, but now I am not sure if I will give the second dose.


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 2, 2009)

I found it on the rabbit drug dosage calculator, so it is probably ok. Here's that site:
http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/rx/drugcalc.html

edit: also some rabbitry websites recommend it.
http://www.threelittleladiesrabbitry.com/medicinechest.php
http://www.barbibrownsbunnies.com/meds.htm
http://www.snow-berry.com/medical.htm


----------



## bunnytamer (Dec 2, 2009)

That is good now I am not so worried.


----------

